# Pullets or Roos?



## sarabelly73 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

2,3,4 look like roos. How old are they?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think so. 2 looks like a hen, but like NM said , what age are they?


----------



## sarabelly73 (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry. I forgot to add their age. They are all 9-weeks


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Two and four look like boys to me. Not sure on the other two.


----------

